# ‘Pre labor’ is taking a long time!



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,

My Doe is due today but has been showing signs of early labor since yesterday morning. We’ve seen her have contractions no pushing but yawning in pain on and off since 8 AM yesterday. I spent all day with her in the pasture yesterday and have been on 2 hour barn checks all last night. Her udder has filled, her hips and tail head are more prominent and she looks ‘hollowed out’, her belly has dropped, we’ve seen her laying down and getting up, breathing heavy, staring off into space, biting at her sides, and licking. I’ve seen no pushing or signs of distress. As far as I know she still has her ligaments, she is not wanting to be touched anywhere besides her head and I’m not trying to stress her. She’s peeing pooping drinking and eating totally fine. But we’re coming up on 24 hours since we first noticed ‘pre labor’. How normal is this? I’m hoping when I let her out this morning she’ll walk around a little bit and to find somewhere to lay down and start pushing. If she doesn’t should I be concerned? At what point should I get a hold of the vet?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like she is smiling at you. Doe code


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Any discharge? If not, and if she's not pushing and still has her ligaments, I'd say she's still got a little while to go.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Wait...is this the goat you posted about yesterday who was having contractions? It gets a bit confusing when there are multiple threads on the same situation. 
Have you watched any YouTube videos of goat births? Blue Cactus Dairy Goats had some I really like...that might be helpful for you to get a visual of what labor is supposed to look like. I know they sure helped me out!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would try to put in a couple of fingers to see if her cervix is dialated at this point. She may feel better by herself and penned for a safe place to kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she has been in labor for a long time you need to wash up and check her. 
Or have a vet look at her.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

My doe just did something similar.. Lasted 4 days! She had sporatic contractions, nesting, ligs gone, babies dropped, tail head loose, vulva puffy... She looked so ready except was not pushing or having hard contractions! She finally had them without issue but I was going crazy and exhausted from nightly checks for no reason! I hope your doe is fine

I did end up going in and checking. And with the help of a more experienced friend (at 2am) she determined my girl was not yet dilated. That was 2am Thursday night and she kidded 8am Sunday.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Ligaments are not a sure thing. Some goats never seem to lose them- Or people really don't know what they are feeling. 
If you feel something is wrong, make sure you have really short (no) finger nails, wash your hands well, wash the back side of the 
doe (so you don't push bacteria inside) Mild soap and water- (not alot), Put lubricant on your (gloved) hand and gently go in with two fingers, at 
first. If you feel a barrier- decide if you are feeling the cervix or a baby bubble. If a baby is not in position or even dead, she won't really 
push- just sort of half way- (after 2 fingers, if she is "open" you can usually get your hand in- but they don't like it!) 

Best wishes for a good kidding....


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> Ligaments are not a sure thing. Some goats never seem to lose them- Or people really don't know what they are feeling.
> If you feel something is wrong, make sure you have really short (no) finger nails, wash your hands well, wash the back side of the
> doe (so you don't push bacteria inside) Mild soap and water- (not alot), Put lubricant on your (gloved) hand and gently go in with two fingers, at
> first. If you feel a barrier- decide if you are feeling the cervix or a baby bubble. If a baby is not in position or even dead, she won't really
> ...


this sounds exactly like our situation! Glad everything went ok.

Thankfully the vet is available and able to work us in. Bringing her in asap. Fingerscrossed she just not ready and nothing is wrong 🤦‍♀️
Thank you all for the input


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Just got back from the vet, vet says she’s just not ready yet! Cervix is Not dilated. Thankful nothing is wrong but ready for those kids to be out! Also got to see the vet ‘go in’ and she walked me through how to do it if needed.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

McGoat said:


> Just got back from the vet, vet says she’s just not ready yet! Cervix is Not dilated. Thankful nothing is wrong but ready for those kids to be out! Also got to see the vet ‘go in’ and she walked me through how to do it if needed.


Great! I'm glad you have some peace of mind now!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

McGoat said:


> Just got back from the vet, vet says she’s just not ready yet! Cervix is Not dilated. Thankful nothing is wrong but ready for those kids to be out! Also got to see the vet ‘go in’ and she walked me through how to do it if needed.


Good thing nothing is wrong! Ligaments are never a sure thing, and neither are contractions. I have one goat who lost her ligaments weeks before she was ready, and just a few nights before she had the kids, she was having contractions. Goats can be so tricky to figure out! 😂 anyway, I hope everything goes well for you and your doe.


----------

